# NYC (East Village)-Baby rats for adoption, adorable



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: East Village, New York City
Contact: Please reply to this post.

Sharon has baby rats for adoption. They are five weeks old. They are white with red eyes (PEW, pink-eyed-white). They are adorable, cute, intelligent, domesticated, and very friendly. 









Sharon's daughter brought home a pair of rats and they had babies! Oops! More information will be available soon.

Thank you,
Raquel
posted for Sharon by Raquel with permission


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi so adorably cute, are they boys/girls or both?, how much asking for them or are they free to good home? I have they room to take at least two possibly three of either sex my only issue is getting them as I don't have reliable transportation at this time if she thinks arrangements can be worked out let me know I'd be happy to help give at least a couple a forever loving home with plenty of TLC and daily attention and handling.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, TJ'sGirl2012! Those rats found a home but we think mother rat is pregnant again, so please post again in a week or two and we'll see if any transport is possible. There was no adoption fee this time. The 18-year old owner didn't know that rats can get pregnant within 24 hours of giving birth.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok will do glad they all got good homes if you don't see a post from me definitely keep me in mind I have plenty of room and love to give they will definitely get the best home possible. Should I get busy and forget to repost you can either reach me on here or at my email [email protected]. Best of luck and keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Thanks again, TJ'sGirl2012!


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

anytime


----------



## jblumberg (May 6, 2013)

Kerry,
The mother I adopted did indeed have babies yesterday. I think they're ready in five weeks, so around the weekend of June 8th. 

I live in Brooklyn, and these coming weeks will be crazy as I'm trying to sell my apartment. I may be able to meet part way, maybe Grand Central or Penn Station, if we can't find a rat transporter. If things were less crazy, I'd otherwise make an excuse to take the train out of the city. I also have some friends that have summer houses upstate, so maybe can find a driver.

How many rats would you like? I think the guidelines say that I can handle and sex them on day 5, but my first peek shows a bunch...maybe not the 12 from her prior litter six weeks ago.

-Jonathan


----------



## jblumberg (May 6, 2013)

...I just saw the other part of the thread. So, no need to answer about "how many". The transport is an issue, but something should be worked out.


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC to Kingston NY-Rat transport*

Hi Jonathan and Kerry,

Metro North allows rats in carriers and goes up to Poughkeepsie NY. If necessary, I could take the baby rats up to Poughkeepsie NY, but we will have to find transport beyond that point, because most other public transit in the area may not permit rats in carriers. The person who drove other babies out to Pennsylvania from NYC may also be available to help, so no worries.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Great to here looking for two females definitely would love to see pictures when able of the available girls and can definitely wait till June when they are ready and am certainly able to pick up in Poughkeepsie with no trouble at all. Keep me posted and thanks, also how much is being asked for a rehoming/adoption fee if any and due to travel expenses will there be an added fee and if so how much so that I can plan accordingly?


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Jonathan will let you know about any adoption fee. I do not require travel reimbursement. Thank you!


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I am looking for a female and located in North Jersey, I could meet in one of those areas Port Authority etc Please let me know if there are any remaining. Do you have any photos?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

I don't have a sex census yet from Jonathan. I will get his permission to post a photo. Thank you!


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Baby rat video*

shizzoizzo7, Jonathan sent me a video instead of a picture, so I need you to email me so that I email you the video. Thank you! [email protected]


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Picture*

5.5 day old babies for adoption:


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption*

Location: Brooklyn NY
Contact: [email protected]
Picture at 17 days of age: 








This is a second set of babies, now 18 days old (same as the 5.5 day old babies pictured above on May 11, 2013). Ready for adoption on June 9, 2013. 

A purchase of two rats resulted in an unexpected pregnancy and birth (That's the original story in this thread.). The owner did not know to remove daddy and these babies were the second set of babies, now in Jonathan's hands. The babies are now 17 days old and will need homes or foster! They are all PEWS (pink-eyed-white).

Thank you,
posted for Jonathan by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn)-Baby rats for adoption*

Hi,

Location: Brooklyn NY
Contact: [email protected]
I moved this thread to: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?77946-NYC-(Brooklyn)-Baby-rats-for-adoption to reflect the Brooklyn NY location of the current, second set of babies for adoption and the direct email to the rats' owner, Jonathan.

On the question of cost of the babies, I expect there may be no charges if the applicant is approved.

Thank you,
posted for Jonathan by Raquel


----------

